# hello everyone



## cooper (Jan 11, 2009)

HI, i'M A NEWIE AT THIS AND I HAVE BEEN RESCUING MICE FOR ABOUT 4MTHS AND WOULD LIKE TO LOOK INTO SHOWING, BUT I DON'T NO OF ANY CLUBS IN WALES, CAN SOMEONE HELP ME. I HAVE HELP REHOME OVER A 1,000 MICE AND HAVE A FEW LEFT ABOUT 60 BUCKS AND DOES SOME ARE PREGIES, SO HAVE LEARNT QUIT AALOT FROM SOME BOOKS, PLEASE CAN SOMEONE HELP, ANY REPLYS APPRECIATED. THANKS


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome

There aren't any Welsh mouse clubs at the moment, you'd have to travel to England (mostly the north) for shows if you were interested. However you may find that show breeding does not fit in well with you if you rescue mice and operate a no-cull policy like many shelters. I would say stick around and do your research well, perhaps go to a show and see what it's all about. Good luck 

P.S. Please don't write all in caps, it is hard to read. Thanks


----------



## cooper (Jan 11, 2009)

hi, everyone,

 sorry for writing in caps but my caps lock stayed on and i had to buy a new keyboard. (culling is a way of life it has been for years, and wont change ). as far as culling is concerned you judge me with out knowing that i did say that i was interested in showing not the rescue, but thanks for looking for clubs, is it possible that you can find out the next nearest one or give me the contact details very much appeciated. thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't mention culling to 'judge' you, I just wanted to warn you in case you did not know about the practise or realise the reality of culling when it comes to show breeding - a lot of people coming into it don't. The fact that you are already prepared for this and seem willing to do it will get you off to a good start, as no doubt it will be one of the first bits of advice you'd get when you attended a show  The best thing to do would be to join the NMC (National Mouse Club) as this covers all the main shows in the UK. You can request a membership form by emailing the secretary Anne Tomkins on [email protected] and there is more information on what you get by joining at http://www.nationalmouseclub.co.uk Anything else you need help with just shout


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to the forum


----------



## geo_855 (Dec 24, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, welcome here!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------

